# Auburn finally recognizes 5 National Championships



## weagle (Oct 26, 2014)

I was tipped off ahead of time, but I first saw it published  in the game program from Saturday.

Auburn is finally recognizing the 5 National championships listed in the NCAA record book:  1913, 1957, 1983, 1993, 2010.  

http://www.auburntigers.com/sports/m-footbl/aub-m-footbl-body.html

http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools...14/misc_non_event/20140421_ncaa_champions.pdf


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 26, 2014)

Sweet, congrats. Just come up with one whenever the need arises, the barner way!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 26, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> Sweet, congrats. Just come up with one whenever the need arises, the barner way!



Haters gonna hate


T


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

so tell me what happened with south Carolina, I did not watch the game. seems like it was a good one.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> so tell me what happened with south Carolina, I did not watch the game. seems like it was a good one.



Auburn beat the team that beat UGA but somehow UGA is still the better team because their coach is a great guy 


T


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2014)

Keep it up Auburn and you'll catch up to Bama in no time!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Keep it up Auburn and you'll catch up to Bama in no time!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 27, 2014)

wasn't 93 the "Radio Championship" ?


----------



## weagle (Oct 27, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Keep it up Auburn and you'll catch up to Bama in no time!!!



Bama's advantage ended in 1980 when Coach Dye took over at Auburn.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Auburn beat the team that beat UGA but somehow UGA is still the better team because their coach is a great guy
> 
> 
> T



It's true. Look it up if you don't believe me.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

why was the USC game so close? turnovers?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> why was the USC game so close? turnovers?



Auburn trying to not hurt their feelings.  


T


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> why was the USC game so close? turnovers?



Cause the East is soooooo weak and USC had 3 turnovers......


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2014)

Auburn sux. Don't sue me T. Roll Tide.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Auburn sux. Don't sue me T. Roll Tide.



how did I get in such a predicament where pulling for Auburn (when they aren't playing State) seems like the right thing to do???

Oh yeah, I started posting more regularly on the gon sports forum...

I've always hated Auburn and even hated the way they won games last year. But strategically speaking, as a state fan I have to root for Auburn to beat the conferderacy and bammer!

might have to let out a WDE!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> why was the USC game so close? turnovers?



So Nick Marshall could do the math when asked, "How much did y'all win by?"


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> So Nick Marshall could do the math when asked, "How much did y'all win by?"



Wonder if marshall feels they "stole" that game?


----------



## ribber (Oct 28, 2014)

So using Aubies logic, I guess there's a ton of schools claiming national championships?
Have a good season, didn't get the votes in polls that matter, but we shoulda been #1, OK put it in the books.
If I remember correctly, the barners were banned from the postseason in 1993.


----------



## weagle (Oct 28, 2014)

ribber said:


> So using Aubies logic, I guess there's a ton of schools claiming national championships?
> Have a good season, didn't get the votes in polls that matter, but we shoulda been #1, OK put it in the books.
> If I remember correctly, the barners were banned from the postseason in 1993.



The NCAA record book is the source for national championships. 

You will notice that we do not claim 1958 or 2004 when we were also undefeated and actually deserved the title.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 28, 2014)

weagle said:


> The NCAA record book is the source for national championships.
> 
> You will notice that we do not claim 1958 or 2004 when we were also undefeated and actually deserved the title.



The NCAA doesn't recognize NC's in football. It only lists what random polls awarded what.


----------



## weagle (Oct 28, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> The NCAA doesn't recognize NC's in football. It only lists what random polls awarded what.



So the NCAA publishes a list of National champions, but they don't "recognize" them?  If that's the case then they don't recognize any national championship.  

I think I'll stick to the published list.  

http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools...14/misc_non_event/20140421_ncaa_champions.pdf


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 28, 2014)

weagle said:


> So the NCAA publishes a list of National champions, but they don't "recognize" them?  If that's the case then they don't recognize any national championship.
> 
> I think I'll stick to the published list.
> 
> http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools...14/misc_non_event/20140421_ncaa_champions.pdf




How about this? The NCAA doesn't award a NC in football like they do in every other sport (baseball, basketball, swimming, golf, etc). They only point to a selecting organization and who they awarded a team a "national championship". According to the "published list" UGA has 6 but I hope we don't try to claim 6 because the Williamson Poll awarded us one in 1946.

Why retrofit past NC's that some random entity awarded 60 years ago? Why didn't Auburn just claim them all along? Why wait until now?


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 28, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> How about this? The NCAA doesn't award a NC in football like they do in every other sport (baseball, basketball, swimming, golf, etc). They only point to a selecting organization and who they awarded a team a "national championship". According to the "published list" UGA has 6 but I hope we don't try to claim 6 because the Williamson Poll awarded us one in 1946.
> 
> Why retrofit past NC's that some random entity awarded 60 years ago? *Why didn't Auburn just claim them all along? Why wait until now*?



There trying to catch up to Alabama......


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 28, 2014)

Congrats Auburn! Let us know when you get to 15!!

Roll Tide!!


----------



## weagle (Oct 28, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Congrats Auburn! Let us know when you get to 15!!
> 
> Roll Tide!!



I'm good with the 5.  I don't think anyone can argue that we were not the best team in 57,83,93 and 2010.  I don't care about 1913.  Anything before they stated wearing facemasks wasn't even the same game.  

I'm sure if the Iron Bowl was played on Auburn's home field for 40 years, we would have a couple more and Bama would have a couple less.  

Coach Dye fixed that.  

Auburn will win 5 more before Bama does.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2014)

weagle said:


> You will notice that we do not claim 1958 or 2004 when we were also undefeated and actually deserved the title.



Might as well claim those also.
If they deserved it then that's reason enough to claim it,according to Auburn logic!!!
I know yall get tired of being Bama's little red headed stepchild and all............


----------



## Swineqhog (Oct 29, 2014)

*That's Awesome.*



weagle said:


> I was tipped off ahead of time, but I first saw it published  in the game program from Saturday.
> 
> Auburn is finally recognizing the 5 National championships listed in the NCAA record book:  1913, 1957, 1983, 1993, 2010.
> 
> ...




Buddy, you aint going to be able to say anything good about dem Tigers without these guys getting all worked up. WDE


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> Buddy, you aint going to be able to say anything good about dem Tigers without these guys getting all worked up. WDE



What's to say?? Auburn is the disgrace of the South the way they run their program???


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's to say?? Auburn is the disgrace of the South the way they run their program???



Jealousy


T


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Jealousy
> 
> 
> T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


>



It is. Y'all are obsessed with auburn football. The reason is jealousy



T


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 30, 2014)

Throwback said:


> It is. Y'all are obsessed with auburn football. The reason is jealousy
> 
> 
> 
> T



The day I'm jealous of anything Auburn is the day I've  turned into a lunatic and gone stark crazy,mad.....You can commit me to the insane asylum  or prison because I'm done,toast!!!Last visit to Mississippi the Gus Bus ran off the road and got stuck in the mud....Good luck on this trip....Not I hope they beat the brake shoes off that ragged prison bus Gus captains!!!!Maybe all the alum can pitch in and buy him some packs of gum,he's gonna need extra.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm definitely not an Auburn fan but the fans have seemed to be pretty well behaved on here this year aside from a few things and I've even had some very nice PMs from Auburn fans that have been supportive of me for being one of a handfull of state fans. 

State and UGA fans have to look for Auburn to finish strong, of course UGA needs to defeat them when the time comes. I'm really hoping Auburn get's the win over TSUN  and Bammer - will definitely make getting to Atl for state easier.

Interesting that the Bowden team is referred to as a champion, wasn't someone else awarded it that year?


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 30, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I'm definitely not an Auburn fan but the fans have seemed to be pretty well behaved on here this year aside from a few things and I've even had some very nice PMs from Auburn fans that have been supportive of me for being one of a handfull of state fans.
> 
> *State and UGA fans have to look for Auburn to finish strong,* of course UGA needs to defeat them when the time comes. I'm really hoping Auburn get's the win over TSUN  and Bammer - will definitely make getting to Atl for state easier.
> 
> Interesting that the Bowden team is referred to as a champion, wasn't someone else awarded it that year?



Yea that's what all the talking heads say but I just cant pull for Auburn to win anything....It's a little different when you live in enemy territoryAuburn fans might be nice to you on here but it's not like that everywhere.
I say let Auburn lose and just win out,thats the only way for Ga to really do anything or go anywhere.
Same with State,if they win out they wont have to worry.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 30, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Yea that's what all the talking heads say but I just cant pull for Auburn to win anything....It's a little different when you live in enemy territoryAuburn fans might be nice to you on here but it's not like that everywhere.
> I say let Auburn lose and just win out,thats the only way for Ga to really do anything or go anywhere.
> Same with State,if they win out they wont have to worry.



the talking heads have established that UGA needs Auburn to finish strong to give them a quality victory, since UGA already have a loss.

on this forum this year it's some of the UGA fans, not all, that make you want to pull against the team. Seems like the Auburn guys have quietened down since that defeat.

Not much to say on the State front, they're in the drivers seat. In the best position they've ever been. I'm curious as to what kind of performance they put forth against Arkansas. I don't look for them to be flatfooted two weeks in a row especially at home this time.

I'm looking for LSU and Auburn to finish strong and help State.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 30, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> the talking heads have established that UGA needs Auburn to finish strong to give them a quality victory, since UGA already have a loss.
> 
> on this forum this year it's some of the UGA fans, not all, that make you want to pull against the team. Seems like the Auburn guys have quietened down since that defeat.
> 
> ...



Win the SEC Championship and your in.It's that simple.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 30, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Win the SEC Championship and your in.It's that simple.



that entails beating two tough teams, I'm hoping so.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> the talking heads have established that UGA needs Auburn to finish strong to give them a quality victory, since UGA already have a loss.
> 
> on this forum this year it's some of the UGA fans, not all, that make you want to pull against the team. Seems like the Auburn guys have quietened down since that defeat.
> 
> ...



I could care less what Auburn does and I hope they lose every game.. We need to focus on Florida. Win out and get to the Dome and the winner in the dome has a spot in the playoff. That simple. No way an SEC Champ won't get in.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I could care less what Auburn does and I hope they lose every game.. We need to focus on Florida. Win out and get to the Dome and the winner in the dome has a spot in the playoff. That simple. No way an SEC Champ won't get in.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 30, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I could care less what Auburn does and I hope they lose every game.. We need to focus on Florida. Win out and get to the Dome and the winner in the dome has a spot in the playoff. That simple. No way an SEC Champ won't get in.



if you get to Atlanta you will have your hands full. You'd better hope Auburn does well and that UGA defeats them thus giving them a quality win and garnering a better bowl selection even if UGA doesn't make the top four. Georgia had four ranked opponents on its schedule only one of them is currently in the top ten. If you beat Auburn when they're highly ranked ( #3 currently) and take care of business you'll be in much better shape even if you can't win the SEC. p.s. watch out for UK


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> if you get to Atlanta you will have your hands full. You'd better hope Auburn does well and that UGA defeats them thus giving them a quality win and garnering a better bowl selection even if UGA doesn't make the top four. Georgia had four ranked opponents on its schedule only one of them is currently in the top ten. If you beat Auburn when they're highly ranked ( #3 currently) and take care of business you'll be in much better shape even if you can't win the SEC. p.s. watch out for UK



I could care less what bowl GA goes to if we don't win out and win in Atlanta.. My bowl game starts in the Dome. Getting to the Dome is my expectation every year. 

As long as we are improving each week like we have been doing I'll put the Dawgs up against anybody.

Kentucky... Not even looking ahead. This week is Gator season!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 30, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I could care less what bowl GA goes to if we don't win out and win in Atlanta.. My bowl game starts in the Dome. Getting to the Dome is my expectation every year.
> 
> As long as we are improving each week like we have been doing I'll put the Dawgs up against anybody.
> 
> Kentucky... Not even looking ahead. This week is Gator season!



This^^^


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 30, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> This^^^



fortunately the coaches and players can only look week to week. the visionary stuff is for fanboys and messageboards.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 30, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> State and UGA fans have to look for Auburn to finish strong



Why?  All MSU and UGA have to do is win out.  It doesn't matter what anyone else does.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 30, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Why?  All MSU and UGA have to do is win out.  It doesn't matter what anyone else does.



that's a tall order for both, the reason alabama was ranked lower than ole miss even after a loss was because bama lacked a "quality" win. Georgia needs Auburn to be highly ranked so that they have a better resume.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 30, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> that's a tall order for both, the reason alabama was ranked lower than ole miss even after a loss was because bama lacked a "quality" win. Georgia needs Auburn to be highly ranked so that they have a better resume.



Georgia needs to win in Atlanta.  That's the only way they get in.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 30, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Why?  All MSU and UGA have to do is win out.  It doesn't matter what anyone else does.



It's a hard concept for some to grasp.....For some.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 30, 2014)

rebel yell said:


> georgia needs to win in atlanta.  That's the only way they get in.



yep


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 30, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> fortunately the coaches and players can only look week to week. the visionary stuff is for fanboys and messageboards.



Games are played on the field not in your mind.Your the one being a visionary. I simply said Ga. needs to win out.Why is that so hard for you to understand?


----------



## weagle (Oct 30, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Why?  All MSU and UGA have to do is win out.  It doesn't matter what anyone else does.



That also applies to Auburn, Alabama and Ole Miss.  

Miss St. is the only team that could drop a game on the remaining schedule and still possibly make the final 4.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 31, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Games are played on the field not in your mind.Your the one being a visionary. I simply said Ga. needs to win out.Why is that so hard for you to understand?



you missed the point, as a fan on the sidelines I can look ahead to the bama and ole miss games, the players and coaches have to stay focused on the game at hand. I am evaluating the difficulties ahead, the tough row to hoe if you will.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 31, 2014)

weagle said:


> That also applies to Auburn, Alabama and Ole Miss.
> 
> Miss St. is the only team that could drop a game on the remaining schedule and still possibly make the final 4.



this.

UGA and Auburn have to have realistic expectations. Even if they can't get to Atl or in the playoff they want to have a quality bowl bid.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2014)

weagle said:


> That also applies to Auburn, Alabama and Ole Miss.
> 
> Miss St. is the only team that could drop a game on the remaining schedule and still possibly make the final 4.



They don't like the likely alternative Weagle.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 1, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> you missed the point, as a fan on the sidelines I can look ahead to the bama and ole miss games, the players and coaches have to stay focused on the game at hand. I am evaluating the difficulties ahead, the tough row to hoe if you will.



No you missed the point again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Sweet, congrats. Just come up with one whenever the need arises, the barner way!


It's what the little brother does.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2022)

Throwback said:


> It is. Y'all are obsessed with auburn football. The reason is jealousy
> 
> 
> 
> T


Them back to back 6 win seasons will sure make a man, jealous.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 2, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Them back to back 6 win seasons will sure make a man, jealous.


Throwback after reading this......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Throwback after reading this......
> 
> View attachment 1133087


He won’t read it.. It doesn’t fit his agenda.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 2, 2022)




----------

